# Clutch Kit and/or gear reduction



## Jump Master

I was looking into getting a clutch kit for my 07 Rubicon. I was looking at the Outlaw Super-Duty Clutch Kit from High lifter. Has anyone had any issues with this? I have heard good things about it but I wanted to know if it would make any difference. 

Would it be a better investment to purchase a gear reduction kit? 

Thanks!


----------



## HondaGuy

Depending on what you wanna do, and what size tires you wanna do it with the GR could be a better investment or almost a waste of money. Since the only place to get a Rubi GR right now is Turner you're looking at $650 or more for a couple of gears. Nothing else you will do to the bike short of a big CC custom engine build with a lot more HP then stock is gonna make as big of a performance difference in the mud as a GR will. But you're only gonna really notice that difference if you wanna run a big tire, a clutch kit would be a more cost effective mod to do if you wanna keep the 27s imo. Now if you do the GR and keep the 27s you'll be able to spin the wheels inside the tires if you can get enough traction lol. The Highlifter clutch kits for Hondas are a really good "bang for the buck" mod imo, and will help you get those 27s turning easier from a stop in thick mud.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg

i have 28" laws on my rubicon and i was checkin out the epi website and saw they had the kit that you can get from highlifter or they have the competition stall kit ....which do you think would be better both are cheaper than the highlifter kit and i was told the highlifter one is also made by epi and its supposed to be the economy kit ... i would think the competition stall may be even better it says for pulls drag racing and large mud tire racing


----------



## rubiconrider

i have the HL clutch kit and have had ZERO problems. my buddy has a stock 06 rubi with 26's and my rubi with 27's has more off the line snap than his. the clutch kit was in there when i bought it and one thing i have done is never use the d1/d2 auto shift(unless were just crusin and i am using the other hand for holdin' a beverage) . it just seems to me like a good idea with that kit in there to not let it shift on its own cuz it always shifts at way lower rpms than i would like it to.


----------



## HondaGuy

I have the EPI Comp Stall kit in my Rancher and love it, but some people just don't like the high stall. I believe the EPI economy kit is probably the same as Highlifter's Outlaw kit, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jump Master

How easy is it to install the clutch kit from HL?


----------



## HondaGuy

The front cover has to come off, I've not had the chance to do much to a Rubi so I don't know exactly what all is involved in pulling the front crankcase cover off.


----------



## jrfonte

You wont notice much of a difference with hl clutch kit its the same as Epi economy. It will let your engine Rev 500 more rpms before it starts to move get Epi comp stall springs if you get any. Running the outlaws you would like the comp kit better. But the best thing for your rubi would be the gear reduction if you play in the mud a lot. Contact extremerancher on hl forums he can make the gr for your rubi for less than turner cycles and its the same thing.

There's not much involved in pulling the front cover several bolts that go around it oil and water cooler lines fans plastics. But once you get inside you have to pull the pri and sec clutches. The secondary has to come off to get to the primary clutch. The pri clutch has the springs in it you have to change you will need a puller to get it off of the crankshaft. There is a one way clutch on the rear of the pri clutch housing do not forget which way it comes off. It will only spin one in direction. If it is installed backwards it will mess it up and yes it can be installed backwards very easily if you don't pay attention. If you got any questions send me a pm I've been in the 500 Honda motors more than a few times and can probally walk you through all of it. I also have pdf manuals you can download off a server for free.


----------



## Jump Master

Do I need the Honda clutch tool in order to pull the clutch or can I use any clutch puller? Also if I can make something will that work to?


----------



## redriders250r

you need the honda clutch puller or you can try to make one as i did but my weld kept breaking so i went for the honda puller and it was off in a min


----------



## HondaGuy

There is no need to pull the clutch off at all, stand the bike up on the back rack pull the skid plate off and just swap out the clutch springs with the clutch drum still in the bike.


----------



## honda maniac

i talked to dan i while back and not the hightlifter is in between the stall and econemy it was made for 28s


----------

